# Hand Strap



## slclick (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.customslr.com/products/hand-strap

Curious to see if this works better than the flawed design of my E-2 strap from Canon. Not too expensive either.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 19, 2014)

Curious about your thoughts on the E-2. I use tht in combination with a neoprene neck strap (from Smugmug) and don't have any real issues with it on my 5diii. Could you please clarify?

Thanks.


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Feb 19, 2014)

I purchased a cheaper one like that too (Sunpak) for my 5D III's rather than going for the canon version. Haven't used it enough to say that I like it though. I generally use the spider holster system.

I find that hand straps tend to cramp my hand when in the shutter pushing position. Seems there's just not enough room for a fit that prevents droppage while also providing comfort to push the shutter button. Probably needs additional adjustments.


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2014)

I think handstraps are personal like bicycle saddles.

I just do not like the shape of the pad on the E-2 and the way it works with my particular hand. The buckle system on the middle of the pad back is awkward as well. Many folks proclaim their love for the Nikon variety as well as the Op Tech but I don't have experience with either. 

I frequently use mine in combination with a BR R7 and it gets in the way a bit too much for my liking. Maybe there isn't one that does want I want but for 15 bucks it's worth a shot to find out. 

edit: I ordered the Custom SLR


----------



## Zen (Feb 20, 2014)

Try a Camdapter. Good, adjustable fit, leather and comes in several colors. Available from B&H or directly from Camdapter. I have one on each of my 5D3's, and am much satisfied with them. Their installation trick sounds a bit goofy [they use a plastic drinking straw-supplied with the strap] but it works nicely.

Good luck.

Zen ;D


----------



## slclick (Feb 23, 2014)

Just got my Custom SLR handstrap, Much easier installation than the E-2 and quite a bit more comfortable, ymmv. Very nice.

I also use an AS plate with a handstrap hole (Kirk).


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 23, 2014)

FWIW, I did not use the included plate / tripod mount that came with the E2 but use an Arca Swiss compatible plate that has a notch through which I've threaded the strap for the camera base. This leaves the quick release option with the hand strap in place.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 23, 2014)

slclick said:


> Just got my Custom SLR handstrap, Much easier u=installation than the E-2 and quite a bit more comfortable, ymmv. Very nice.



Looks better than my Camdapter. Also cheaper.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 27, 2014)

I have the Nikon AH-4 Hand Strap on all my SLRs. Much better design, more comfortable, etc. Made of leather, good construction, good design and guaranteed to confuse the hell out of whoever borrows you camera. Add the back button focus to the confusion and they'll be running away screaming! ;D

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Nikon-AH-4-Leather-Hand-Grip-Review.aspx

They are expensive but I've had decent luck with some of the eBay choices (for less) too. YMMV
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/nikon-hand-grip-strap-ii


----------



## TMSCanon (Mar 17, 2014)

slclick said:


> I think handstraps are personal like bicycle saddles.



I agree with *slclick.* However, in light of sharing what I find to be very useful, here's my personal favorite which eliminates the clutter and keeps the camera from hitting the ground (unless I'm attached, of course.) 

It is a DIY project with very few materials. The tricky part is sewing it while getting the strap sizing just right. Sew with a machine or even by hand. 

The other lesson learned is to stitch the webbing in a triangle (see yellow outline) which allows for easier hand removal. 

Cheers!


----------



## slclick (Mar 20, 2014)

Just bought my 3rd Custom SLR hand strap, they're that good! (too bad the Kirk plates they attach to are so damn spendy)


----------



## jhaces (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Peak Design and very happy with  the cuff For me the length is a perfect fit, but since it's not completely adjustable (there is a limit if you happen to want it too tight/short) you might wanna check it beforehand

Discrete, comfortable, and can easily be put away. In combination with the leash+ plate system, very easy to hit the configuration that suits you perfectly


----------

